# Books that should be required reading



## krazyklassykat (May 7, 2007)

I'm taking a wild guess here, but I presume most writers share a common desire to share information, experiences, and wisdom with others.  When I write, my goal is to make people realize why respect is important, why you should never judge a person before you know them, and that yes, it's true, everybody _does_ hurt.  
Two books I think everyone should read are...

_Nineteen Minutes_, by Jodi Picoult
Because people really don't understand the consequences of bullying.

and

_The Things They Carried_, by Tim O'Brien
Because it's the closest you can get to understanding the implications of selling yourself to the government without actually doing it.



Anyone else have some books they think everyone should have to read?


----------



## ruksak (May 7, 2007)

I think Crime and Punishment as it shows what a book is capable of and how much of an idea can be successfully be embodied in a character.

Overall though, a writer should read a lot.  As Samuel Johnson said:
'I never desire to converse with a man who has written more than he has read.'


----------



## Joe Moore (May 8, 2007)

krazyklassykat said:
			
		

> Anyone else have some books they think everyone should have to read?


If you are a writer, these two are invaluable:_

On Writing_ by Stephen King
_The Elements of Style_ by Strunk & White


----------



## Rob (May 8, 2007)

I don't think any book should be required reading for everyone.



			
				krazyklassykat said:
			
		

> _Nineteen Minutes_, by Jodi Picoult
> Because people really don't understand the consequences of bullying.


Apparently some people do. Jodi Picoult did. Maybe you're confused and think everyone has the same lack of understanding od bullying that you did before you read the book.

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## Mike C (May 8, 2007)

Rob said:
			
		

> I don't think any book should be required reading for everyone.



Much as I'd like to impose my taste on everyone, I tend to agree. Particularly on books that moralise or preach.

Maybe there should be books that aspiring writers should be required _not_ to read? For instance, fantasy writers should be banned from reading Tolkien and other generic fantasy. Everyone who writes should be encouraged to read not only widely and voraciously, but also outside of their chosen genre.


----------



## Der_Parvenu_Meister (May 8, 2007)

while i think most people who arent chaff should read american psycho, for its completely unique and disturbing content, i think anything beats forcing us to read to kill a fucking mockingbird in school.

over and over


----------



## heatherlouise (May 8, 2007)

we don't have to read to kill a mockingbird.  one we do have to read is Of Men and Mice, but i am not sure if it's a play or a book or what.  
as for people having to read a certain book, i don't think they should everyone reads into books how they wish, and what you took away from a certain peice, the next person might not.
Heather


----------



## krazyklassykat (May 8, 2007)

Rob said:
			
		

> I don't think any book should be required reading for everyone.
> 
> 
> Apparently some people do. Jodi Picoult did. Maybe you're confused and think everyone has the same lack of understanding od bullying that you did before you read the book.
> ...


Actually, I've understood it for a loooooong time, and that's why I think the book is so important, because most people don't truly understand the harm in bullying unless they've experienced it.  Apparently you have, or you wouldn't be so bitter...


I don't mean to offend anyone or to suggest anyone should try to force their beliefs on anyone else.  I just think there are things everyone should know, and the best way to know them without experiencing them is to read about them.  That's all.  Sort of my version of the crappy lists in magazines and on Myspace that are like "10 things guys should know about girls" or whatever.


----------



## Rob (May 8, 2007)

I'm not bitter. The book resonated with you, and that's cool. It won't do that for everyone.

Cheers,
Rob


----------

